# Animated avatars forbidden?



## Confusticated (Jan 2, 2006)

A strange thing just happened. I tried to change my avatar and got a message that I cannot upload animated images. Is this a new features of the upgraded software or was this feature taken away? I notice that there are still animated avatars being used, but maybe they were all set up prior to some change? Or is this some kind of bug that is not effecting all members? 

Anyone else unable to upload animations?


----------



## Talierin (Jan 2, 2006)

I'll find out what the deal is from WM later tonight - sounds like last time we upgraded a setting got messed up


----------



## Beorn (Jan 2, 2006)

I fixed it...probably just some random upgrade thing like Katy said.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 2, 2006)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 3, 2006)

YAY! I've had this one (bugen out) for a while and couldn't get it to work here. Does now though.  

Don't worry, I'll not keep it too long, just for a little. Wanted to do something silly. =^.^= *runs off*


----------

